
Show HN: Muuri – Responsive, sortable, filterable and draggable grid layouts - ramonator
https://haltu.github.io/muuri/
======
juliangoldsmith
This framework has an interesting definition of "fast animations", at least on
the latest Waterfox. It's specifically laggy on the Kanban demo.

~~~
ramonator
Author here, thanks for the feedback =) That laggyness is most likely the
demo's fault, not the library's. The demo uses CSS transitions to animate the
height of the container, which is very bad for animation performance (shame on
me).

------
chauhankiran
One of my side project was on hold due to one functionality that I was not
able to find, but looks like I found it[0]!

[0]. Kanban Demo

------
lemonsqueeze
How would one go ahead and use Jquery Resize with this? Adaptable enough to
allow that?

Looks great!

~~~
ramonator
Do you mean jQuery UI resizable? In any case it should be very easy to add
item resizing functionality to Muuri using jQuery UI resizable or similar
library. Actually the easiest way would be just using hammer.js, which is one
of the two dependencies of Muuri. I'm in the process of creating a few extra
demos to demonstrate Muuri's capabilities a bit more so I'll keep this idea in
mind for the demos.

